# diaporama freeware sur mac plus 4MB



## terras (28 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous,
j'anime le 29 septembre 2010 une soirée sur l'histoire de l'informatique, et je dois présenter deux mac plus, dont l'un est complet (disque scsi forma 40MB, 4MB RAM, souris+clavier, système 6.0.7 fr), et le deuxième mac plus (4MB RAM) est sans clavier ni souris, démarre nickel sur ZIP 100MB avec un Mac OS 7.0.1 en français. Je cherche désespérément une application type *diaporama automatique* et freeware qui se lance sans aucune intervention de l'utilisateur. J'ai pensé à backdrop qui affiche des fonds d'écran et à une application qui reboote le mac plus après quelques secondes, OUI MAIS LE ZIP 100 est ejecté, avec le système dessus!!!
Des idées ????
bisous à tous, et merci d'avance pour vos réponses
M.TERRAS


----------



## Invité (28 Septembre 2010)

QuickShowLT ?


----------



## terras (28 Septembre 2010)

Merci pour votre réponse:
KPT Quickshow LT était une possibilité, malheureusement non compatible Mac Plus ( j'ai un message d'erreur au lancement (err N° 192, je crois), alors qu'il fonctionne sur un PPC Performa 5200...


----------



## Invité (28 Septembre 2010)

Ah merde, je pensais qu'il fonctionnerait.
Il marchait bien sur mon Classic II.
Pas d'autres idées de mon côté

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h09 ----------

Faire un diaporama avec HyperCard (il me semble que la version 1 doit tourner avec un System 6)


----------



## OrdinoMac (29 Septembre 2010)

Pas évident comme question, de plus ma mémoire ne m'aide pas beaucoup.

Peut être un économiseur d'écran à la afterdark utilisé comme un slideshow ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Septembre 2010)

A vérifier, mais la version 2.1 de ClarisWorks permettait de réaliser un diaporama, qu'en est-il de la version 1 ?


----------



## Vivid (29 Septembre 2010)

Wingz, SuperCard, HyperCard?  mais sa va faire court !


----------



## melaure (1 Octobre 2010)

Et le logiciel de présentation/animation de Macromind dont j'ai oublié le nom ... ha si VideoWorks ! Je l'aimais bien celui là. Tu dois pouvoir faire des slides show avec ça !

Il est devenu Director après.


----------



## Vivid (3 Octobre 2010)

melaure a dit:


> Et le logiciel de présentation/animation de Macromind dont j'ai oublié le nom ... ha si VideoWorks ! Je l'aimais bien celui là. Tu dois pouvoir faire des slides show avec ça !
> 
> Il est devenu Director après.



OH oui... exact !


----------



## melaure (3 Octobre 2010)

Vivid a dit:


> OH oui... exact !



Je me suis bien amusé avec. J'espère l'avoir gardé dans mes archives, pour le jour ou je remonterais un OS et un DD sur le Mac+


----------



## magicPDF (4 Octobre 2010)

Salut,

je cherche presque la même chose pour Mac OS 9.2: un économiseur d'écran ou un logiciel qui se lance au démarrage pour afficher en diaporama un dossier d'images (JPG & PNG) contenant de multiples sous-dossiers (j'insiste sur ce point car Quickshow n'affiche que les images situées au 1er niveau).


----------



## melaure (4 Octobre 2010)

La je sèche ... bon courage !


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Octobre 2010)

magicPDF a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> je cherche presque la même chose pour Mac OS 9.2: un économiseur d'écran ou un logiciel qui se lance au démarrage pour afficher en diaporama un dossier d'images (JPG & PNG) contenant de multiples sous-dossiers (j'insiste sur ce point car Quickshow n'affiche que les images situées au 1er niveau).



GraphicConverter piloté par un AppleScript (pour le lancement automatique), c'est le seul slide show que je connaisse qui gère les sous dossiers.


----------



## magicPDF (4 Octobre 2010)

Zut et rezut !
J'avais bien trouvé *Décor* mais malheureusement il ne fonctionne pas
(Je vois l'écran clignoter mais les images ne s'affichent pas) : http://pauillac.inria.fr/~fpottier/decor.html.fr


----------



## magicPDF (6 Octobre 2010)

*Epilogue* (mon but étant d'utiliser le Mac en automatique, comme un cadre photo) :

j'ai trouvé l'économiseur d'écran *Eclipse* et le logiciel *Slide Freebies*.

*Eclipse* à 3 inconvénients majeurs : il est limité à trois formats (PICT, GIF et JPEG), il n'explore pas les sous-dossiers, mais surtout il a le défaut de fonctionner sans afficher les images!
Ce qui est plutôt ennuyeux.

*Slide Freebies* est absolument génial et fonctionne correctement, mais il a l'inconvénient d'être une application à laquelle il faut indiquer le dossier à chaque fois, donc pas d'automatisme

A cela s'ajoute la problématique des noms longs (+ de 31 caractères) lors du transfert vers Mac OS 9.

Alors que faire ?
Comme souvent, la (bonne) réponse vient de l'abandon de la (mauvaise) question :

Avec Acrobat j'ai compilé toutes les images dans un (gros) fichier PDF auquel j'ai ajouté un petit script pour qu'il affiche les pages de façon aléatoire et que j'ai paramétré en ouverture "plein écran".
Ensuite je place mon PDF, ou un alias, dans le dossier ouverture au démarrage et Acrobat Reader 5 se charge du reste.

Avec un autre énorme avantage : cette solution n'est pas limitée à Mac OS 9 et est portable sur tout système et toute plateforme pouvant utiliser Reader 4 ou version ultérieure.


----------



## Vivid (8 Octobre 2010)

melaure a dit:


> Je me suis bien amusé avec. J'espère l'avoir gardé dans mes archives, pour le jour ou je remonterais un OS et un DD sur le Mac+



idem, je pense toujours l'avoir.


----------

